# pictures of rabbit cages? and is this a good breed of rabbits to start



## daniel-delarosa (Jul 18, 2011)

Im going to try the whole rabbit for meat and sale thing.  I need to build something to keep them in.  My buddy has a hutch that has two cages in it.  He has one buck and one doe.  I want a few more than that, maybe four does and one buck. Im drawing blanks on how best way to build a nice enclosure would be.  Anyone  have any pictures of yours?  Also, would Giant Chinchillas be a good meat/sale rabbit?  Found a breeding trio of pure bred's for 100 bucks.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 18, 2011)

My vet used to raise New Zealands for meat.  In Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits, which is basically the Boy's Scout Guide for your patch, states that bigger is not always better.   The bigger rabbits bones are more dense and you need to feed more to get the meat you want.  The medium sizes are what were successful for my Vet.    

Regarding the rabbit cages, there is a thread that shows pictures of other set ups.  I know they are for smaller rabbits but it's something to look at and get an idea.  Hopefully you will get responses from others that raise rabbits for meat.  

Good Luck.


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 20, 2011)

Heres pics of mine in the pic the 3 bottom cages aren't totally finished but they are now!


----------



## hoodat (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a word to the wise. Unless you are selling fancy rabbits with a lot of ribbons from top shows you won't really make any money selling rabbits. I think you will find you have to take most of your profits in meat in your freezer and on the family table. 4 breeding does is a lot of meat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 21, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Just a word to the wise. Unless you are selling fancy rabbits with a lot of ribbons from top shows you won't really make any money selling rabbits. I think you will find you have to take most of your profits in meat in your freezer and on the family table. 4 breeding does is a lot of meat.


Thanks for the word to the wise.  I know I will not making money on my venture.  I'm looking to show and bring back the breed I want.  So I won't be having whole lots of bunnies.  And the rabbits I will be breeding will not be "meat" rabbits.  Not much to Netherlands so I'm looking to make sure my plan is a good one before breeding.    One Registered Purebred Doe and one Really good Registered Purebred Buck will be my start when I find them.  

But thanks for the advise.  You been there.  You know.  Appreciate it.


----------

